# KUIU Camo



## MuzzyPole (Jul 15, 2015)

Hey fella's,

I'm new to the State of Utah, moved here from L.A. (Lower Alabama). I'm a big fan of KUIU gear and wear it for most of my hunting adventures. For me performance clothing is important. I'm curious to know which camo style those of you who use KUIU like to wear during the hunts here in Utah. Back home the verde was my go to pattern for the Alabama landscape. Also, has anyone bought or looked at the Teton line that just came out? Seems like a great product for the earlier season hunts here. Just curious what you prefer out here. Thanks guys, I look forward to getting to know you and swapping hunting adventures.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I dont use camo... 99% of the time I wear the same olive work jacket I wear the rest of the year.

-DallanC


----------



## MuzzyPole (Jul 15, 2015)

DallanC said:


> I dont use camo... 99% of the time I wear the same olive work jacket I wear the rest of the year.
> 
> -DallanC


Dallin, you must know my father. He's the same way, we have discussions all the time about camo clothing. He thinks i'm nuts for buying camo gear, but that's what I like. I'm a fan for whatever works for each person. Thanks for your comment.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

It depends where you are hunting. 

Both patterns are versatile and will break up your shape.

If you have verde, use it. 

If you have vias, use it. 

Smell matters more than a lot of camo patterns. 

I like the regular kuiu line and don't see a need for the Teton series other than the rain gear. 

The attack pants are some of the most comfortable pants, I have ever owned. 

There is a huge difference between performance gear and regular gear. 

I'm currently working my kuiu collection up in Vias.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

If you are worried of overheating in the merino you won't. It helps regulate your temp a lot better than the Teton line will. Plus you won't smell and feel clammy in it. There is a reason it's more expensive. I have used my 145 merino the last few weeks and it has worked excellent. As for camo pattern I agree with others I don't think it matters a whole lot I prefer the look of vias so that's what I got. but I like verde as well, if you already have verde I don't see a reason to switch.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I like the Vias. The Verde is too green. I'd probably just mis-match though as I personally feel it breaks up an outline better. Although a mismatched guy might not look good at Maverick when he is getting a drink.

Have I looked into KUIU a bit and just came to the conclusion it is a good product that is hard to get so it makes it higher demand and thus the price. I'll 2nd what Brendo says also.

I like Predator Stealth pattern for Utah. But mostly just wear whatever suits me that day and rarely is it camo-- but I do like quality.

Welcome to Utah and good luck on your hunts.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Vias, if you plan anything late season, or the possibility of snow. But it may not matter all that much. I wear Kuiu for the performance, every bit as much as for the camo patterns. 

Technically speaking, plaid wool button up shirts are performance clothing. being expensive is not the only criteria for performance.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Lonetree said:


> Vias, if you plan anything late season, or the possibility of snow. But it may not matter all that much. I wear Kuiu for the performance, every bit as much as for the camo patterns.
> 
> Technically speaking, plaid wool button up shirts are performance clothing. being expensive is not the only criteria for performance.


Very true! and that's not the pesticide talking either.  I have several sets of expensive outerwear and I love most of them, but..... I've killed most of my animals while wearing plaid wool and other "hunting clothes" I've gleaned from the D.I.
If you're hellbent on getting KUIU, I like the looks of the Vias. All of KUIU wear is awesome stuff IMO.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

longbow said:


> Very true! and that's not the pesticide talking either.  I have several sets of expensive outerwear and I love most of them, but..... I've killed most of my animals while wearing plaid wool and other "hunting clothes" I've gleaned from the D.I.
> If you're hellbent on getting KUIU, I like the looks of the Vias. All of KUIU wear is awesome stuff IMO.


That's where my dad got his favorite pair of wool pants. Nothing like wool worn once, shrunk up two sizes, nice and tight to your own specs, at one fifth the cost of new. Always better to let some one else shrink it for you, because it never works the way you think its going to when you do it your self.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Kuiu is nice stuff....and I look good in it at Starbucks:mrgreen:

I figured to get in on a deal and try some Kuiu gear. Ordered an outfit in Vias (pants & jacket) at the Expo. I just received my order this week...only took 6 months to get it :shock:


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

gdog said:


> Kuiu is nice stuff....and I look good in it at Starbucks:mrgreen:
> 
> I figured to get in on a deal and try some Kuiu gear. Ordered an outfit in Vias (pants & jacket) at the Expo. I just received my order this week...only took 6 months to get it :shock:


That is their downfall IMO. I love their stuff, but am not nearly patient enough to wait 6 months for something I order. They claim that they haven't anticipated so much growth every year and that accounts for inventory issues. I would say whoever is doing their projections has done so at an historically poor level.

The pants, merino, pack, and bino carrier I have from them have all been great pieces of equipment for me. But there have been several times where I want to order something and it is backordered with no specific date for availability. I'm not patient enough to just hope I receive something before next year. That has led to me buying quite a few first lite items. I actually think firstlite's merino is better quality and more comfortable.

I also don't really understand coming out with a whole new Teton line when your main line items are constantly backordered......

Definitely great gear though when you get your hands on it.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Before about 2012 it was easy to project demand in the outdoor industry. People that had been doing it long enough could tell you what sales would be on a particular day 3 months out. Most of the out door industry faired through the first part of the recession pretty well. But after 2012 things got shook up pretty good, and it has been harder to tell where things are going, and seasonal sales patterns have shifted all over the place. 

Teton probably won't have the same delays, given the fabrics being used.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Kwalk3 said:


> That is their downfall IMO. I love their stuff, but am not nearly patient enough to wait 6 months for something I order. They claim that they haven't anticipated so much growth every year and that accounts for inventory issues. I would say whoever is doing their projections has done so at an historically poor level.
> 
> The pants, merino, pack, and bino carrier I have from them have all been great pieces of equipment for me. But there have been several times where I want to order something and it is backordered with no specific date for availability. I'm not patient enough to just hope I receive something before next year. That has led to me buying quite a few first lite items. I actually think firstlite's merino is better quality and more comfortable.
> 
> ...


Teton is the cheaper camo of Kuiu...if you got money for the high performance materials you wont buy Teton. They are clearly trying to increase their audience even further buy reaching out to the budget hunters as well. They definetly need to do better on their stocking of the current gear they have...im still waiting for my vias Guid jacket...its been about a month so far.


----------



## Bowhunter50 (Oct 14, 2014)

I have a few kuiu pieces all in vias. I figure it might do alright for the snow too. I didn't really buy it for the camo pattern though, more for the performance of the gear than anything.


----------



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

I don't mean to hijack the thread, but I have a question about KUIU fit for you guys that own some. I'm looking to get the chugach jacket and possibly a peloton hoody. I'm 5'11" and 165, and I generally wear size medium clothing, but occasionally I will wear large depending on brand. I don't like my clothes too baggy, but it sounds like their clothing is pretty slim. I will definitely layer under the rain jacket, and might layer under the hoody occasionally with a very light/slim down jacket (not one of the huge puffy ones) on really cold days. I'm assuming Large would be the best fit for me?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

swampfox said:


> I don't mean to hijack the thread, but I have a question about KUIU fit for you guys that own some. I'm looking to get the chugach jacket and possibly a peloton hoody. I'm 5'11" and 165, and I generally wear size medium clothing, but occasionally I will wear large depending on brand. I don't like my clothes too baggy, but it sounds like their clothing is pretty slim. I will definitely layer under the rain jacket, and might layer under the hoody occasionally with a very light/slim down jacket (not one of the huge puffy ones) on really cold days. I'm assuming Large would be the best fit for me?


Have them send you both sizes and send back the one that fits the worst.


----------



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

Good idea. I was hoping to save the shipping on the return trip but its probably worth the 10 bucks just to get it right.


----------



## Bowhunter50 (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm 5' 10'' 205 and hit the gym a lot. I ordered the guide jacket in an xl I can layer a light puffy jacket and fleece underneath it, but the arms and length of the jacket seem a bit too long so I've got the large on back order right now just to see how it fits.. I think I'll end up sticking with the xl though.


----------



## MuzzyPole (Jul 15, 2015)

Great comments everyone. I appreciate your advice and opinions. Performance was my main reason for buying KUIU products in the first place. I've never been one to care what I look like wearing a product. My wife will tell you she definitely didn't marry me for my sense of style:mrgreen: I've been very please with the performance of the KUIU products I have used the last few years and plan on adding more cold weather items now that I'm out west.


----------

